# §§ BUY MY Wii §§



## Ignorantguy (Feb 17, 2007)

For sale only. No trades. One Wii system with one wiimote + nunchuck, wii sports, Rampage, Zelda, and Redsteel. One of the pics shows a nic in on the wiimote. The reason is it went thru my 65'' tv  . But the mote works fine. I camped out in front of BB to get this they day it was released. So I had it since then and Ive only put about 30 hrs on it. Im asking $450 shipped. But I will take best offer. I will not take any less than what I paid for it which was $380.


----------



## Burgerbob (Feb 17, 2007)

You arent going to get rid of that for more than 280 or so.


----------



## sup2jzgte (Feb 17, 2007)

^^^^ I agree, if it was new you might have a chance, but seeing as its used and the remotes has been through a TV $300 max.


----------



## liquidshadow (Feb 17, 2007)

.....you're trying to make a profit off of a used product?
Why would i get it from you for $450 when supposedly as you said, I could get it new for $380?


----------



## hermeslyre (Feb 17, 2007)

Nintendo is shipping a couple more million units in the coming months so they will be more readily available. also this isn't Ebay.


----------



## PohTayToez (Feb 17, 2007)

Brand new ones are going on eBay for about $250... I don't know how this guy expects to sell his.


----------



## hermeslyre (Feb 17, 2007)

PohTayToez said:


> Brand new ones are going on eBay for about $250... I don't know how this guy expects to sell his.



http://video-games.search.ebay.com/...rgnZQ2d1QQsaslcZ2QQsbrftogZ1QQsofocusZunknown

there going for a bit more than that actually.. they have come done quite a bit though.


----------



## MadModder (Feb 18, 2007)

> ... I don't know how this guy expects to sell his.



Have you read his name?


----------



## lunchboxx (Feb 18, 2007)

wow he even states what he bought it for. and acting as it's a good deal...how ignorant lol (yes i saw his name).

Lunch


----------



## Kornowski (Feb 18, 2007)

It went through your TV 

Doesn't it come with wrist band things to stop that kind of stuff happening?


----------



## joeswm8 (Feb 18, 2007)

this IgnorantGuy is blind


----------



## Kornowski (Feb 18, 2007)

Why do you say that?


----------



## joeswm8 (Feb 18, 2007)

blind in his ignorance that is


----------



## Kornowski (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh right, I get you now


----------



## jedijeff123 (Feb 19, 2007)

Ignorantguy said:


> For sale only. No trades. One Wii system with one wiimote + nunchuck, wii sports, Rampage, Zelda, and Redsteel. One of the pics shows a nic in on the wiimote. The reason is it went thru my 65'' tv  . But the mote works fine. I camped out in front of BB to get this they day it was released. So I had it since then and Ive only put about 30 hrs on it. Im asking $450 shipped. But I will take best offer. I will not take any less than what I paid for it which was $380.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hermeslyre (Feb 19, 2007)

Actually if i had the $380 i'd do it.. this is normal guys, supply and demand, there's a large demand but not enough supply at this point. I'm not saying i like it, but i'm a regular ebay/craigslist viewer, and these things flew off both those sites at even higher prices than this.. But as i said.. This isn't Ebay or craigslist, and we don't like outrageous prices here!


----------



## sup2jzgte (Feb 19, 2007)

hermeslyre said:


> Actually if i had the $380 i'd do it.. this is normal guys, supply and demand, there's a large demand but not enough supply at this point. I'm not saying i like it, but i'm a regular ebay/craigslist viewer, and these things flew off both those sites at even higher prices than this.. But as i said.. This isn't Ebay or craigslist, and we don't like outrageous prices here!



I agree but the supply is there now.  Its not like stores are sold out anymore, in some areas they maybe, but as a whole they are in stock.


----------



## hermeslyre (Feb 19, 2007)

sup2jzgte said:


> I agree but the supply is there now.  Its not like stores are sold out anymore, in some areas they maybe, but as a whole they are in stock.



like i said supply is catching up.. but it's still not all there. Where we are It's still not uncommon to see people lined up at target a day before shipment waiting for 'em. Ahh..i don't care. I just wanna get my hands on a wii! lol


----------



## sup2jzgte (Feb 19, 2007)

hermeslyre said:


> like i said supply is catching up.. but it's still not all there. Where we are It's still not uncommon to see people lined up at target a day before shipment waiting for 'em. Ahh..i don't care. I just wanna get my hands on a wii! lol



I have one, its pretty cool but the only game I really like for it is Zelda other than that I really dont to much else as of yet


----------



## hermeslyre (Feb 19, 2007)

Zelda.. i have to play it on the 'cube, bleh.. but i can't wait for metroid, ssb: brawl, animal crossing(it's not just for girls!) and the like.. best next-gen console in my opinion.


----------



## Ignorantguy (Feb 19, 2007)

wow...my bad guys. If I knew you all were goin to flame me I wouldnt have created this thread. I see other wiis selling for about my asking price on another forum I belong to. Hey, you dont like, thats fine, but I dont appreciate the derogatory comments and Im not surprised see that most of them came from prepubescent teens.

\thread


----------



## ceewi1 (Feb 19, 2007)

Thread closed to prevent further flaming.

I don't mind people pointing out that the price is high, but personal attacks like that won't be tolerated.  Ignorantguy, PM me if you want this thread reopened.


----------

